# first paycheck & TM discount?



## izf (Jul 25, 2022)

Does the *first paycheck* get mailed? I signed up for dorect deposit asap but it didnt go through to my bank. 

How do activate TM discount at registers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

Check maybe at guest services or mailed to you. Direct deposit starts in 2 weeks. See your tl about access.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jul 25, 2022)

TM discount should go through as soon as you are listed as an active employee.  If you can punch in the discount should work.  Show the little card you were given with your employee number and the cashier can punch it in.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 25, 2022)

If you have the target app you can save the team  member discount number in the app. You only have to scan the app to get the discount.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 26, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> If you have the target app you can save the team  member discount number in the app. You only have to scan the app to get the discount.


Just remember when entering your TM number to put the four zeroes in also.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 26, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Just remember when entering your TM number to put the four zeroes in also.


I don’t think you have to put in the zeros but, I could be wrong. I don’t have 4 zeros only two and I don’t think I’ve ever had to put them in.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 27, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I don’t think you have to put in the zeros but, I could be wrong. I don’t have 4 zeros only two and I don’t think I’ve ever had to put them in.


It might have only been two zeroes or maybe just your TM number.

I sometimes delete my TM number in the app but still want to get a Circle offer.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> It might have only been two zeroes or maybe just your TM number.
> 
> I sometimes delete my TM number in the app but still want to get a Circle offer.


Just out of curiosity, why do you delete it? You can always just enter your phone number at checkout and it will apply circle without applying tm discount


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 2, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you delete it? You can always just enter your phone number at checkout and it will apply circle without applying tm discount


I wanted to to use Circle and pay for the rest on my *Non Target* credit card.

I don't do that very often just for small things.

In regards to that there are fellow TMs that I have never seen buy ANYTHING in the store.

I milk my discount like crazy and it makes a difference.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I wanted to to use Circle and pay for the rest on my *Non Target* credit card.
> 
> I don't do that very often just for small things.
> 
> ...


I buy things more often than not every day I'm working. I've occasionally gone in to shop on my days off too. For the first couple of years I think I made at least one purchase every shift, many times multiple purchases, lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 3, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I wanted to to use Circle and pay for the rest on my *Non Target* credit card.


Just enter your phone number at checkout and insert non target card. No need to delete ™ discount  (discount is not linked to phone number, just circle)


----------



## NKG (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm pretty sure it takes one pay cycle for your direct deposit to go through. You will receive a check then after that at midnight your check will be deposited


----------



## lokinix (Oct 1, 2022)

I was able to get direct deposit for my first check by filling in the information the day I was hired.


----------



## Swords (Oct 19, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I was able to get direct deposit for my first check by filling in the information the day I was hired.


Same here.


----------

